# brega/ cafona/ baranguinha



## Daniell

olá pessoal!

eu preciso de saber qual é o significado dessa palavra "baranguinha", é que a cantora brasileira têm uma cançao com esse nome, mas nao comprendo bem por ter essa palavra. obrigado pela ajuda que vocês podam me dar!!!!                              


                                           boa tarde!


----------



## Vanda

Baranga, baranguinha = brega(português), cursi, huachafo.


----------



## uchi.m

Não sei que canção é essa, mas _baranga _tem outro significado também: mulher feia.


----------



## Daniell

obrigado! e perdao por nao lhes dizer que cantora é que canta essa cançao: é " luka" que tive muito sucesso com a cançao " tô nem aí " 

                            mais uma vez, obrigado pela sua ajuda!!!


----------



## mamaLidia

quisiera saber que significa, cuando una persona le dice a otra "brega", no me queda claro con lo que dice el diccionario y ya lo escuche varias veces en una serie brasileña, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## spielenschach

*Brega*



s. f., 
briga, luta; [lucha]


diz-se, em geral, do trabalho do lidador durante uma corrida de touros [se dice generalmente del trabajodel lidador durante una corrida de toros];


adj. 2 gén., Brasil, 
pouco elegante; [poco elegante]


cafona;


fajuto;


*Peão de*: capinha, bandarilheiro ou espada. [peón de capa, banderilla u espada]

</SPAN>


----------



## Mangato

La brega se refiere al trabajo poco lucido.  Y a la lucha del día a día. 
Estar na brega = estar en el tajo


----------



## Tomby

Concordo com o Mangato. 
Brega é "_trabalho_" em espanhol. Nesta altura só tem esse significado no espanhol de alguns países americanos. Em Espanha usa-se no mundo da tauromaquia. Falando nisso. Gostei muito do primeiro link "Brega" do Spielenschach.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## spielenschach

Tombatossals said:


> Concordo com o Mangato.
> Brega é "_trabalho_" em espanhol. Nesta altura só tem esse significado no espanhol de alguns países americanos. Em Espanha usa-se no mundo da tauromaquia. Falando nisso. Gostei muito do primeiro link "Brega" do Spielenschach.
> Cumprimentos!


Obrigado


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Uy, ya leí la letra de la cacioncita esta, creo que el sentido que tiene la canción no tiene nada que ver con brega (o no lo capté). Miren el pedacito donde la Luka dice la palabra:

_"Pra quê fingir que sou normal
Se você nem sabe quem sou
Sou uma femina imoral

Uma baranguinha."_

No sé qué pensar de la palabra, aún no entendí. Si mujer fea, si cursi, si ¿trabajadora? bueno...

Estefanía.


----------



## Vanda

Estefanía, você leu os posts acima sobre brega e baranga no sentido dado no Brasil? Veja meus posts acima. O baranguinha da música é o mesmo que eu já expliquei acima.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

¡Buenos días cara Vanda!

Discúlpeme Vanda, y claro que los leí toditos, sólo que después de tantas versiones no entendí nadita.

Saludos.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, este  tópico não era a discussão completa. Aqui vai a versão completa. Divirta-se!


----------



## danbau

baranga (en port, de Brasil)tiene sólo el significado de mujer fea, en argentina se diría: bagre, escracho, qué sé yo, hay un montón. dicho en diminutivo queda más carinhoso, es argot.

brega (port. de Brasil), quiere decir, en Arg: cursi, grasa (mal vestido)


----------



## mamaLidia

gracias, ahora me quedó muy claro, porque en Brasil, le dan otro significado al del diccionario y como soy argentina, no pudo estar mejor explicado


----------



## bluboi

oi pessoal da WR.. 

alguem poderia me dizer se a palavra *cafona* é usada no Brasil e o que é que significa


----------



## FranParis

E usada no Brasil..



> Cafona, de acordo com o _Dicionário Houaiss_, é quem ou o que revela mau gosto, convencionalismo ('apego ao que é convencional'), pouca sofisticação ou pouco trato social. Pode ser usado, também, para definir aquilo que tem ornamentação ou aspecto exageradamente ostensivo, espalhafatoso, sem bom gosto ou harmonia e tendente ao ridículo ou à vulgaridade.


----------



## Vanda

Cafona ainda é usada, mas não muito. Foi substituída por brega que por sua vez foi substituída por baranga na maioria dos casos. (leia o _enlace)= _cursi, huachafo.


----------



## Tomby

> Cafona, de acordo com o _Dicionário Houaiss_, é quem ou o que revela mau gosto, convencionalismo ('apego ao que é convencional'), pouca sofisticação ou pouco trato social. Pode ser usado, também, para definir aquilo que tem ornamentação ou aspecto exageradamente ostensivo, espalhafatoso, sem bom gosto ou harmonia e tendente ao ridículo ou à vulgaridade. [FranParis].


Em espanhol, HORTERA.
"Cursi" pode ser, mas eu acho que o seu significado fica mais perto de "ridículo". É um simples ponto de vista.
Feliz semana!


----------



## Lusitania

Em Portugal é PIROSO ou PIROSA


----------



## brasileirinho

Olá,

será que alguém poderia me ajudar a encontrar um equivalente da palavra "brega" para o espanhol ?


----------



## Mangato

Bom día Brasileirinho.
Se nos desse mais contexto, podería contestar com mais seguridade. 
Se por brega você entende uma pessoa cafona, no espanhol pode dizer *hortera*


----------



## Vanda

Brasileirinho, todos os posts acima tratam do assunto: brega/baranga e afins.


----------



## brasileirinho

ah, obrigado, eu não havia visto antes.


----------



## ecno_enomis

Hola todos,

Quisiera saber que significa esta expresion en portugues. es bastante urgente... 1000gracias por la ayuda en adelante!!!

ecno


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido, Ecno. 

Leia os posts acima do seu sobre brega.


----------



## aloappaola

SÓ UMA CONTRIBUIÇÃO:

No Brasil é assim: brega se refere a uma coisa(ou atitude/pensamento) ou a uma pessoa...uma pessoa brega é uma pessoa que se veste mal, uma coisa/atitude/pensamento brega pode ser, para os que se consideram mais modernos, uma coisa antiga (na giria: cafona, careta)

Baranga é só relativo a pessoa e quer dizer que é uma mulher fea.

Ou seja, não podem ser sinônimos, porque uma pessoa pode ser brega (vestir-se mal/ter atitudes ou pensamentos atrasados) e não ser baranga (mulher fea).

É apenas uma opinião


----------



## cinditina

Como podemos traduzir este adjetivo para o espanhol?
Exemplos: Uma pessoa cafona.
              Uma roupa cafona.
Obrigada


----------



## willy2008

Aquí en Argentina diríamos *pasado de moda* o,*antiguo, *y muy informal *grasa o mersa.*


----------



## cinditina

Willy, podrías aclararme un poco más en relación a los últimos... ¿Podemos decir "una persona grasa / mersa" o "una ropa grasa / mesa"?
Gracias


----------



## willy2008

Si pero es muy informal, lo correcto sería antiguo o pasado de moda tanto para ropa como para una persona.


----------



## cordobes82

Cinditina: "cafona" e "brega" seriam as traduçoes para "mersa" ou "grasa". Nao vejo nenhum problema em utilizá-los, pois todos sao informais e muito usados: em português os dois primeiros e em espanhol os últimos. 

Agora, outra ressalva: novamente, este tipo de palavras nao têm uma traduçao para todos os países. O que eu acabei de falar é só válido para a Argentina. Sei que em países da América Central se diz "naco".


O que eu nao concordo exatamente com o Willy é sobre "pasado de moda" ou "antiguo", já que também existem esses termos em português e nao sao exatamente a mesma coisa que "cafona".


A propósito, os substantivos sao: _cafonice_=_mersada_ ou _grasada_


----------



## Istriano

Na Espanha:
_
cafona = cursi
brega = hortera_


----------



## divina

Hola.

Aquí se menciona la palabra "cafona" al hablar del programa Esquadrão da Moda (What Not to Wear, No te lo pongas).

http://entretenimento.r7.com/famoso...e-abandonar-estilo-cafona-na-tv-20091030.html

Stefhany faz barraco, mas resolve abandonar estilo cafona na TV.


----------



## Yambeque

Tomado de artigo da Wikipedia, onde estão escritas as palavras brega e cafona:

Brega é um gênero musical brasileiro. Todavia, sua conceituação como estética musical tem sido um tanto difícil - uma vez que não há um ritmo musical propriamente "brega" - e alvo de discussões por estudiosos e profissionais do meio musical. Mesmo sem ter estabelecidas características suficientemente rígidas, o termo praticamente foi alçado à condição de gênero.

Inicialmente, o termo designava um tipo de música romântica, com arranjo musical sem grandes elaborações, bastante apelo sentimental, fortes melodias, letras com rimas fáceis e palavras simples, em outras palavras, uma música supostamente de "mau gosto" ou "cafona". Mas a partir da imprecisão conceitual que o termo carrega desde sua origem, podia abarcar artistas de outros gêneros musicais da música brasileira, o que, na verdade, só reforçaria essa imprecisão.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Brega" não é um genero musical brasileiro. Algumas músicas ou generos podem ser considerados bregas, mas isso não os transforma em genero musical à parte, mesmo com "discussões" de pseudo entendidos.


----------



## marcAA

Como o Tomby falou, "brega" se traduz como "hortera" (e nao "cursi"). 
Tambem se usa muito o termo "cutre". 

- Va vestido muy hortera/cutre
- El bar es muy cutre

Abraço


----------



## reka39

Lusitania said:


> Em Portugal é PIROSO ou PIROSA



Olá! Vejo que neste thread se fala de "piroso". Este adjetivo é utilizado só para falar das caracteristicas de algumas pessoas?
Obrigado.


----------



## Alentugano

reka39 said:


> Olá! Vejo que neste thread se fala de "piroso". Este adjetivo é utilizado só para falar das caracteristicas de algumas pessoas?
> Obrigado.


Pessoas e também coisas.


----------



## reka39

Olá! Queria perguntar uma coisa, ou seja o que a diferença entre "piroso" e "pimba"? Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

Inicialmente '_pimba_' começou por ser um género musical de mau gosto, frequentemente brejeiro e com letra e música de má qualidade. Por extensão, acabou por se aplicar noutros domínios a coisas de má qualidade e tornou-se, em boa medida, sinónimo de '_piroso_', coisa de mau gosto.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

A quem possa interessar, a cantora Luka explicou no seu blog o significado da música "Baranguinha": é uma crítica às colegas de sala patricinhas (meninas ricas que só se importam com aparência) da época de faculdade da cantora. Considerando isso, acho que a palavra "baranguinha" nesse contexto específico quer dizer "idiota", "babaca", "tosca", já que provavelmente as colegas de sala patricinhas não eram feias, nem se vestiam mal.



Vanda said:


> Baranga, baranguinha = brega(português), cursi, huachafo.



Acho válido deixar claro que "huachafo" é uma gíria usada apenas em alguns países da América do Sul (ref: huachafo - Wiktionary ).


----------



## englishmania

reka39 said:


> Olá! Queria perguntar uma coisa, ou seja o que a diferença entre "piroso" e "pimba"? Obrigado.





Carfer said:


> Inicialmente '_pimba_' começou por ser um género musical de mau gosto, frequentemente brejeiro e com letra e música de má qualidade. Por extensão, acabou por se aplicar noutros domínios a coisas de má qualidade e tornou-se, em boa medida, sinónimo de '_piroso_', coisa de mau gosto.


Por acaso, não costumo usar "pimba" com esse sentido de "piroso". Uso "piroso" e "parolo". Uso "pimba" para a música só.

Pode ter a ver com a região... Por exemplo, conheço o termo "fatela", também sinónimo, mas nunca o usei.


----------

